# Best medium for portable media storage



## feathery (Oct 7, 2009)

Personally as taboo and strange is this sounds, my vote goes to the floppy disk. I love flash drives, flash cards and so forth but nothing beat a big old black smooth 3 2/4' floppy disk.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Best medium for portable media stroage*



feathery said:


> Personally as taboo and strange is this sounds, my vote goes to the floppy disk. I love flash drives, flash cards and so forth but nothing beat a big old black smooth 3 2/4' floppy disk.



I don't think that they made floppy disks in three and a half feet

Also the five and one quarter inch floppy was superior

Also reduce your fractions k thanks


----------



## Aden (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Best medium for portable media stroage*

ZIP DISK.


----------



## Shireton (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Best medium for portable media stroage*

Floppies were great fun, with their small capacity, tendency to have their contents ruined if they get near a magnet, their slow speed, and having to use 10 of them to install something. Despite all that, though, they really were rather fun. But not a good medium for portable media storage.


Aden said:


> ZIP DISK.


Not funny


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Best medium for portable media stroage*

Flash drives.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Best medium for portable media stroage*

Yeah, I just use flash drives.

It's weird though, whenever I copy a file from my Mac to the flash drive it adds a hidden duplicate that doesn't do anything, and I can only see the duplicates on my PC.


----------



## feathery (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Best medium for portable media stroage*



David M. Awesome said:


> I don't think that they made floppy disks in three and a half feet
> 
> Also the five and one quarter inch floppy was superior
> 
> Also reduce your fractions k thanks



yes i meant inch's but even then thank you for correcting me. I'm horrible at that sort of thing.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Best medium for portable media stroage*

Tattoos.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Best medium for portable media stroage*

pORTIBLE HARD DRIVE FOR ME.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Best medium for portable media stroage*



Sinjo said:


> Flash drives.



This. I love flash drives.


----------



## feathery (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Best medium for portable media stroage*



Jashwa said:


> Tattoos.



Dude i totally never thought of that!


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Best medium for portable media stroage*



feathery said:


> black smooth 3 2/4' floppy disk.








("_black_ floppy disk")


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Best medium for portable media stroage*

Floppy were fun and all, slide them, it clicks yada yada. However they were as portable as


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Best medium for portable media stroage*

And as easily lost.  I've actually lost a flash drive.  =(

I like the keyfob flash drives, but USB hard drives hold tons more data in a form factor just as convenient as microfloppies.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Best medium for portable media stroage*



ArielMT said:


> And as easily lost.  I've actually lost a flash drive.  =(
> 
> I like the keyfob flash drives, but USB hard drives hold tons more data in a form factor just as convenient as microfloppies.


USB hardrives are also slower, more likely to fail and will most likely get borked of they're dropped or fall off you desk. If you need a lot of space, buy a 128gb flash drive.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Best medium for portable media stroage*

It's a trade-off.  High-capacity flash drives are still too expensive, even as quickly as they're dropping in price.  Heh, I still have a working 64 MB flash drive that cost me a pretty penny new, and I couldn't even pay someone to take it from me today.

Despite the added care and slower performance, USB hard drives (especially DIY kits) can be upgraded and repurposed easily and cheaply enough for me.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 8, 2009)

External hard drives for massive storage capacity and flash drives for portability.

I have an 8GB flash drive but my 250GB external recently died so I will need to shop for a new one.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Best medium for portable media stroage*

Ultimate storage medium.






ArielMT said:


> It's a trade-off.  High-capacity flash drives are still too expensive, even as quickly as they're dropping in price.  Heh, I still have a working 64 MB flash drive that cost me a pretty penny new, and I couldn't even pay someone to take it from me today.



You can pay me for it. :3


----------



## Hir (Oct 8, 2009)

External hard drive. I have a 500GB one.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> External hard drive. I have a 500GB one.



now how much of it do you use


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Best medium for portable media stroage*



Aden said:


> ZIP DISK.



Jaz drives were better.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 8, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Ultimate storage medium.
> http://www.computermuseum.li/Testpage/PaperTapeUnivac.jpg
> 
> 
> You can pay me for it. :3



I came.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 8, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EZ135

Bitches.

(Also, I'm being facetious. I like depositing a charge on a floating gates. )


----------



## Hir (Oct 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> now how much of it do you use


120GB so far but I've only had it a few weeks.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> 120GB so far but I've only had it a few weeks.



and how much of that is porn How often do you use any of those files? :b Ever?


----------



## Aden (Oct 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> and how much of that is porn How often do you use any of those files? :b Ever?



I got a 1TB a month or so ago and I've filled 600GB. 8D


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2009)

Aden said:


> I got a 1TB a month or so ago and I've filled 600GB. 8D



And IIRC most of it is high-bitrate music files and videos that you will watch once and never again. :V


----------



## Aden (Oct 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> And IIRC most of it is high-bitrate music files and videos that you will watch once and never again. :V



And picture backups and porn, don't forgot those.

Edit: Also, I watch videos more than once jeez


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 8, 2009)

I wouldn't even invest in a 1tb external. That's like asking to have the thing screw up. 1 tb drives aren't stable enough to be external; they're made anywho.

http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/07/20/kingston-outs-the-first-256gb-flash-drive

get it.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah I spent Â£80 on a 1Tb (931GB) HD and only used it about 10 times before it fucked up and destroyed everything on it. I treated it well and it fucked me over :x. The damn thing would never unmount via the "safely remove hardware" thing either even when unlocker said nothing was accessing it, I always had to shutdown/reboot.


----------



## Shino (Oct 8, 2009)

For document or other "small" file transfers, I either use one of the gazillions of flash drives I have lying around (they're like bent thumbtacks, they accumulate but you never throw them out) or I just burn it to disc.

As for actual media storage, I don't have anything big enough to port my library (unless you count my tower). I've got a little over 1.5TB of storage between my HDDs, and they're getting dangerously close to full again.

(Yes, I'm an absoloute klepto when it comes to digital files. I've got at least 8 full TV series, plus a massive movie and music library, not to mention my Steam folder is enormous.)

Oh, and for the nostalgia vote: the 8" floppy FTW.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 8, 2009)

I got a little USB flash drive, 5 GB or something, and it's worked fine for me so far. :/


----------



## Aden (Oct 8, 2009)

Whelp, my 1TB had very favorable reviews on NewEgg at least.


----------



## Azure (Oct 8, 2009)

ITT, people buy stuff cuz the packaging is pretty and it's BIIIIIGGGGG!

I used a 250GB Maxtor.  For really portable shits, I use a 16GB thumb drive.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 8, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> ITT, people buy stuff cuz the packaging is pretty and it's BIIIIIGGGGG!
> 
> I used a 250GB Maxtor.  For really portable shits, I use a 16GB thumb drive.



Don't judge me! I wanted to be able to make backups of all my stuff without having to bother sifting through it and deciding what I really need, what I really really need, and what I actually might use again.


----------



## Kivaari (Oct 8, 2009)

Right now I just have a 2GB flash drive, painted with nail polish so I don't get it confused with all the others at school that look identical.

I really should get an external HDD, I don't want to lose the pics I've taken.


----------



## Sam (Oct 8, 2009)

I Don't have tons of stuff to take around with me. : / I either use my ipod and throw stuff on there, or I use my email.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't s'pose any of you know much about HDD, do you?


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 8, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> I don't s'pose any of you know much about HDD, do you?


"portable"


----------



## feathery (Oct 8, 2009)

Sam said:


> I Don't have tons of stuff to take around with me. : / I either use my ipod and throw stuff on there, or I use my email.



How much do ipods have now? 2G?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 8, 2009)

Pocket-sized memo pads > everything mentioned so far.



feathery said:


> How much do ipods have now? 2G?


iPod Classics had up to 320GB, last I checked. iPod Nanos have a max of at least 16GB or so by now, I imagine.



Sinjo said:


> USB hardrives are also slower, more likely to fail and will most likely get borked of they're dropped or fall off you desk. If you need a lot of space, buy a 128gb flash drive.


USB is on its way out anyway. Ever hear of eSATA? You can find a lot more hard drives that support it than thumbdrives.

External hard drives are, speaking in terms of storage only, much cheaper per gigabyte, and if you're really such a clumsy oaf as to drop yours often, you might like this link.

Besides that, flash drives wear out much faster (I really don't understand where you get that "more likely to fail" information, but I assume a logical fallacy's at work somewhere) and, when they do stop working, you have to buy an entirely new one. For most external HDDs, on the other hand, you can just open up the case and put a new hard disk in to replace the old one.



fwLogCGI said:


> "portable"


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/External_hard_disk_drive :V


----------



## Kivaari (Oct 8, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Pocket-sized memo pads > everything mentioned so far.


After using a PDA and a notebook, I'm inclined to agree. The PDA was very nice, but the notebook doesn't erase it's memory every day, or at all. And the notebook costs much less. I might give the PDA another shot if I can fix it, but I'll probably end up selling it.


----------



## feathery (Oct 9, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> After using a PDA and a notebook, I'm inclined to agree. The PDA was very nice, but the notebook doesn't erase it's memory every day, or at all. And the notebook costs much less. I might give the PDA another shot if I can fix it, but I'll probably end up selling it.



Wow theirs so much new stuff out D: and i still got floppy's windows 95 and a atari huddled under my tv X3.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 9, 2009)

feathery said:


> Wow theirs so much new stuff out D: and i still got floppy's windows 95 and a atari huddled under my tv X3.


I bet you still use dial-up, too :V


----------



## feathery (Oct 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I bet you still use dial-up, too :V



Oddly no, wireless N.


----------



## Shino (Oct 9, 2009)

feathery said:


> Oddly no, wireless N.


 Bridged to a 33.6K modem... ^_^


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey, don't knock it.  Out here in the Third World State, I had to bridge my parents' wireless LAN to a 56K connection for a few years.  Sewiously.

Edit: I shouldn't have gone off-topic like this.


----------



## feathery (Oct 9, 2009)

Shino said:


> Bridged to a 33.6K modem... ^_^



You rippin on them kilo bytes D:


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 9, 2009)

feathery said:


> Oddly no, wireless N.


Begone, you walking paradox >:[


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 9, 2009)

Aden said:


> And picture backups and porn, don't forgot those.
> 
> Edit: Also, I watch videos more than once jeez



All of your porn conveniently stored where you can't access it unless you take the time to hook it up!

Hahaha I doubt that.


----------



## Hir (Oct 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> and how much of that is porn How often do you use any of those files? :b Ever?


Well 30GB is music, about 10GB is pictures, and I used them all the time. The rest is backups of college work and such, so I use about a third of the stuff on there often.


----------



## Aden (Oct 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> All of your porn conveniently stored where you can't access it unless you take the time to hook it up!
> 
> Hahaha I doubt that.



It's always hooked up. It's also my torrents drive. c:


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 9, 2009)

Aden said:


> It's always hooked up. It's also my torrents drive. c:



Then what's the point of it being external? :|


----------



## Shino (Oct 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Then what's the point of it being external? :|


Simple - grab-n-go. Ooh, I wanna show this to my friend. *grabs the drive and takes off*

That, and there's not always room / hookups for another drive in some towers...


----------



## Aden (Oct 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Then what's the point of it being external? :|



uh

My built-in drive is 100GB

And it's a laptop


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 9, 2009)

Aden said:


> uh
> 
> My built-in drive is 100GB
> 
> And it's a laptop


You can replace laptop drives :V


----------



## Aden (Oct 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You can replace laptop drives :V



Not for $95 per terabyte :V

And I have it hooked up via eSATA, so it's fast enough.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 9, 2009)

Besides that, there's no need to even touch a portable drive if a problem with the installed internal OS comes down to format and reinstall everything.

2.5" (notebook) form factor externals are much more grab-n-go than 3.5" (desktop) form factors, mainly because there's often no separate power cord needed.  The major drawback is that the cost per GB tends to be higher.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 9, 2009)

Aden said:


> Not for $95 per terabyte :V
> 
> And I have it hooked up via eSATA, so it's fast enough.


eSATA is a wonderful thing. I actually had my entire laptop booting from an eSATA drive not long ago.



ArielMT said:


> Besides that, there's no need to even touch a portable drive if a problem with the installed internal OS comes down to format and reinstall everything.


Very true.



> 2.5" (notebook) form factor externals are much more grab-n-go than 3.5" (desktop) form factors, mainly because there's often no separate power cord needed.  The major drawback is that the cost per GB tends to be higher.


Yes, but that's an obvious drawback to begin with


----------

